

CNN and CBC Sued for Pirating YouTube Video - luso_brazilian
https://torrentfreak.com/cnn-cbc-sued-for-pirating-31-second-youtube-video-150813/

======
greenyoda
Unfortunately for them, CNN and CBC happened to steal exactly the wrong
person's video - the guy who made the video is an IP lawyer. The caption under
the video says:

" _A time-lapse view of Lake Erie during the lake-effect snow storm of
November 18, 2014. This was taken from my office window in the Guaranty
Building where I work as an intellectual property attorney at Hodgson Russ._ "

Interesting video, by the way.

------
napolesmarble
Would it kill news organizations to promote someone's personal brand? The
public realizes it's a home video so why resort to white labeling and
completely fucking over someone? I don't get it

~~~
luso_brazilian
The problem is not the "white labeling" but the copyright infringement itself.

When someone uploads a video to Youtube with the "Standard YouTube License"
[1] he grants Youtube (and Youtube only) "a worldwide, non-exclusive, royalty-
free, sublicenseable and transferable license to use, reproduce, distribute,
prepare derivative works of, display, and perform the Content in connection
with the Service and YouTube's (and its successors' and affiliates') business"
but all other rights (and exceptions) given by copyright laws are reserved to
the owner of said copyright.

Licensing viral videos is an emerging market nowadays, with companies like
storyful [2] and Jukin Media [3] serving as a clearing house of sorts,
licensing videos from the copyright owners and sublicensing them to the media
outlets.

TV shows like Science of Stupid [4] (from NatGeo) and World's Craziest Fools
[5] (among many others) make extensive use of these licensed clips to have
enough material for many seasons.

Using an Youtube Video on a TV Show or News without licensing it first (even
if properly credited) is for profit copyright infringement, in every sense
analogous to counterfeit bags using trademark brands in the flea market.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/static?template=terms&gl=US](https://www.youtube.com/static?template=terms&gl=US)

[2] [http://storyful.com/](http://storyful.com/)

[3] [https://www.jukinmedia.com/media-
partners](https://www.jukinmedia.com/media-partners)

[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Science_of_Stupid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Science_of_Stupid)

[5]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World%27s_Craziest_Fools](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World%27s_Craziest_Fools)

